

Github has a new Design - binarydreams
https://github.com/#redesign

======
caipre
Maybe they released this by location, but I've seen this new design for the
past few weeks. It's nice that the logo doesn't have jaggies now, like it
still does here: <https://gist.github.com/>

Edit: Seems that's actually a Firefox issue. Compare Chrome 21 (top) vs
Firefox 18 (bottom): <http://imgur.com/5XSRH>

------
darkf
Seems like they have a "new design" every few months now.

~~~
jinushaun
Continuous deployment. Chrome is on version 23. IE is on version 10.

